#ubuntu-java 2006-01-12
<antonio_> hi guys
<antonio_> anyone can help me?
#ubuntu-java 2007-01-08
<pengo> hie 
<pengo> which gui do you use on ubuntu?
#ubuntu-java 2007-01-09
<vil> hi doko
<vil> will you join the irc meeting from linux-distros-dev@eclipse.org
<vil> ?
<vil> they seem to plan it for next week and maybe it will be interresting.
<vil> so far i did not find any ia64 computer, where i could find out what was the problem with eclipse-cdt. shall i put it in edgy-proposed even without this arch?
#ubuntu-java 2007-01-10
<vil> see you later
<doko> vil: when is the meeting?
<vil> doko_: the date is not set, yet. there is some discusion about it at linux-distros-dev@eclipse.org
<fxco> moin
#ubuntu-java 2007-01-13
<junk1> hi i need help with an install
<junk1> can any one help me out?
<junk1> ok thanks i figured as much
<paulcager> !lintian
#ubuntu-java 2007-01-14
<Sp4rKy> hi
<Sp4rKy> i'm trying to package a java-based software
<Sp4rKy> i try to use gcj&ant to compile it (with cdbs)
<Sp4rKy> BUILD FAILED
<Sp4rKy> /tmp/buildd/freemind-0.8.0/build.xml:75: The following error occurred while executing this line:
<Sp4rKy> java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: com.sun.tools.xjc.reader.xmlschema.parser.SchemaConstraintChecker
<Sp4rKy> if someone has an idea about which B-D is needed ...
<doko> freemind isn't free, uses sun internal classes
<Sp4rKy> ok
<Sp4rKy> and so it 'll go to multiverse , right ?
<Sp4rKy> but freemind is under GPL
<Sp4rKy> in fact, i don't know if i have to use sun-java which is "multiversed" or if i can use gcj ...
#ubuntu-java 2008-01-07
<calc> man-di: ping
<calc> man-di: a clean chroot for ubuntu FTBFS but a more installed version worked, so it looks like a build-dep is missing somewhere
<calc> lmao
 * calc thinks he found out why
<calc> man-di: um you forgot to build-depend on ant
<calc> sorry that came off a bit rude, i just found it a bit funny :)
<calc> now to verify it is actually an issue with the package being built or something else
<calc> i don't see how ant gets pulled in for debian, will have to look into why it worked for you
 * calc is building a sid chroot to check
<calc> man-di: er nm i see you uploaded a new version already, oops :)
 * calc should have verified there wasn't a newer debian version before looking into it so much :\
<man-di> calc: fixed ;-)
<man-di> doko: do holiday, dont chat! ;-)
 * doko is quiet
<calc> man-di: ok :)
#ubuntu-java 2008-01-08
<cybergig> I have a question, when you package a java program that's supposed to work within itself it works within windows as long as the windows users has a JRE environment?
<cybergig> Kind of new to programming and learning at the moment 
#ubuntu-java 2008-01-09
<anrid_> hola
#ubuntu-java 2008-01-10
<alsadk> what i need to programing java programs
<alsadk> ??
<man-di> alsadk: and editor and a java compiler at least
<man-di> a/and/an/
<alsadk> give me compiler name that i can programing gui programs with it 
<man-di> what you probably want is an IDE
<man-di> best to look at Eclipse or NetBeans
<alsadk> ok is it good and shortcut a lot of codes to u?
<man-di> it will help you
<alsadk> can u try 2 download netbeans ?
<man-di> alsadk: why should I?
<alsadk> nv
#ubuntu-java 2008-01-13
<mormito> hola 
<mormito> hello
<mormito> alguien sabe como instalar la ultima version de java en ubuntu
#ubuntu-java 2009-01-09
<sathyan> Hello, I work for Sun, part of GlassFish Team, How do I access the nightly builds of Jaunty Release. I am especially interested in looking at the updated maven project binaries. Thanks for your help - Sathyan, (Sathyan.Catari@sun.com)
<robilad1> hi sathyan
<robilad1> sathyan: daily builds of ubuntu are at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<robilad1> if you install th
<robilad1> at one, you'll be able to install other packages through aptitude, apt-get, synaptic, etc.
#ubuntu-java 2009-01-10
<sathyan> Thank you, Will give it a try
<sathyan> BTW, would u happen to know the latest on this project? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaTeam/Specs/MavenSupportSpec
<persia> sathyan, Note that the maven stuff is still bootstrapping, so may not be complete yet.
<persia> Latest on the spec is that ludovicc is merging with the Debian maven spec, and uploading the necessary changes to Debian.
<persia> Check irclogs.ubuntu.com for 2009-01-07 14:00 UTC for some recent discussion.
<persia> http://wiki.debian.org/Java/MavenBuilder is the current state of the Debian spec
<persia> Sorry.  2009-01-08 14:00 UTC was the Java Team meeting.
<persia> Oh, in the #ubuntu-meeting channel
 * persia goes in search of something to actually wake up, to avoid more mistakes.
 * ScottK know zip about java, but has a java related build failure he'd like to see fixed.
<ScottK> I'd appreciate it if someone could have a look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/db4.6/4.6.21-12/+build/795488/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-ia64.db4.6_4.6.21-12_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Jpdota> ScottK: i'm not exactly sure what the problem is, but try doing /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/bin/jar cf ../db.jar  com/sleepycat/*
<Jpdota> ScottK: also, is it a typo that it says "./com/sleepycat" or should it be "../com/sleepycat"
<Jpdota> let me know how that works out for you (i'm going to bed)
#ubuntu-java 2010-01-11
<CRAY-4> can anybody tell me how to use the "context" data type?
#ubuntu-java 2010-01-12
<Eu> I install netbeans 6.8 but I don't see Tomcat, him do not use Tomcat?
#ubuntu-java 2011-01-12
<User866> Hello there!
<User866> anybody here?
<User866> I need some help fast, so please respond...
<User866> hmm looks like the channel is dead :/
#ubuntu-java 2011-01-13
<soc> hi
<soc> i have problems installing openjdk-7 from the ppas the paclagaing team provides
<soc> problem are broken dependency information in the package
<soc> the package manager thinks that 7b89 is newer than 7~b117 and doesn't allow installation ...
#ubuntu-java 2011-01-15
<_marcus> o/
<_marcus> hello, i cant remove all columns of a jtable. could someone help me please?
#ubuntu-java 2011-01-16
<ggeorgy> hi
<ggeorgy> do you know any j2me emulator for ubuntu like midpx???
<ggeorgy> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<ggeorgy> ???????????????
#ubuntu-java 2012-01-14
<darickster663> hello everyone
#ubuntu-java 2017-01-10
<giulio> i cant join ##java
<giulio> i maked a botgame in java using pircbot java class, for bypass the connections number limit to same server irc i tried to proxy the java with proxychains but did not work...firefox work but javabot not
